# XP freezing at JGOGO.sys



## exis (Jan 2, 2008)

I seem to be having the same problem this person was having.

I was away for a week on holiday, came back and suddenly I can't get Windows to complete the startup process. The first time I tried it hung at the blank screen after the Windows loading screen, before the account selection screen. Second time it made it to the account selection screen, but froze after typing in a username in password. 

Tried booting in safe mode, it freezing during loading drivers every time, right on
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\JGOGO.sys

Now unlike this person in the link above, I do not have access to another computer to put my HDD into, and besides that I'm not entirely sure how safe simply deleting drivers is. Does anyone have any ideas? Preferably something that will be doable on this computer alone.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi exis and welcome to TSF !

What's your motherboard brand and model ?

Do you have an XP SP2 install CD ?


----------



## exis (Jan 2, 2008)

Motherboard is an Asus P5B-E. And yes I have my install CD around somewhere.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

It seems to be a recurrent problem with the asus P5B as there are several hits on google. This one has some information :
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=478241
Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a solution yet. 

Your best chance is probably to contact asus and see if they have a fix.

You can try to boot on your XP install CD to do a repair install (provided it's a retail CD) but I fear that you may run into the same problem as the user at Tech Support Guy (stay stuck at the windows loading screen). If you can get to the screen where you are prompted to repair your current installation of Windows then give it a try. Your programs, settings and data will be kept but you'll have to go to Windows Update to reinstall the latest critical updates.

If your CD hasn't the service pack 2 on it I strongly suggest that you start by creating an XP SP2 CD following one of these guides :
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sp2_slipstream.asp
http://www.helpwithwindows.com/WindowsXP/winxp-sp2-bootcd.html

If you're stuck at the beginning of the Windows installation then you could try to flash the BIOS to the latest version (1704) in case that would allow XP to detect your hardware properly. It's a safe process provided there are no power failures when the BIOS is updated.
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5B-E

If that fails then give the solution from the user at Tech Support Guy a try : take your hard drive out of the case and hook it to another computer to delete the files manually.

I would first wait for an answer from asus though.


----------



## exis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just curious what running Windows repair would be trying to accomplish, since JGOGO.sys isn't a Windows-installed file. (Right?) I can get the Windows install CD to boot so it should work, but I'm hesitant to do a repair because I'm not sure how it would help and it seems like it would be more likely to mess things up more...

I tried to run SystemRescueCD tonight and it boots up fine but I can't get the Windows drive to mount, it gave me a "the drive is in use" error message. So I tried to force the mount but then it just becomes unresponsive.  Have posted a help request at their forum about that, we'll see....


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Linux boot CD's can have a hard time accessing NTFS partitions. Try the Ultimate Boot CD for Windows instead.

A repair installation can correct errors in the registry and may solve the problem but let's first check the hard drive for errors in case it's just some corrupted file.

What's your hard drive brand and model ? If you have no idea then open the computer case and look at the sticker that's on the top of the hard drive. Then download the latest diagnostics utility for that drive (use the DOS version if you have to choose) and create the bootable CD or floppy. Boot the computer on the CD/floppy and run the long/extended test. It will probably take one hour or two, report if it finds any error.

Then boot on the XP CD and press 'R' on the first screen to access the recovery console (don't worry, this will not initiate the repair installation process). In the recovery console, choose your Windows installation and enter the admin password if needed (if there's only one Windows installation it will be done automatically). Then type *chkdsk c: /R*. Report if it finds any errors.

Are your hard drives in a RAID array ?


----------



## exis (Jan 2, 2008)

We tried running the Windows Live Boot CD you suggested. On the first try we found the SATA HDD on the PC, but not the portable (we were trying to back everything up first). After restarting the computer, we could no longer see the SATA HDD! Very confusing.

Anyway, this morning my girlfriend read somewhere, on some forum, to try replacing the HDD's SATA cable. We did... booted perfectly first time.

I have absolutely no idea what happened. Just thought you might like to know for future reference.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that solution with us. Actually I remember I had some problems with my SATA drives on my P5B Deluxe too when I first built the computer. It wouldn't boot if the CD drive was hooked to the SATA 3 controller but booted fine when hooked on the SATA 5. Guess I should advise to switch cables and controllers more often.


----------



## wessylad (Mar 11, 2008)

Just joined the forum, having just been subjected to this problem. After reading posts I disconnected my IDE DVD Cutter and it fixed it. Before that, on POST it thought the DVD was the Primary Master over my Serial ATA Maxtor. It was running okay for about two weeks before this. Anyone any ideas - do I just reconnect and see how it goes or is there any other option ?.


----------



## Swest (May 7, 2008)

I am currently having the same problem - here is how it manifests itself for me:

I am running Windows XP, SP2 on a Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R with Intel Q6600 processor, 4Gb of RAM and 3 hard drives - 2 SATA (II) and one IDE (the SATAs are not in RAID).

It first arose after having left the computer on over night and returning to find it frozen. It required a complete power off. Upon rebooting there are the usual options - start windows normally, last known good config, and the 3 safe mode options.

When trying either start normally or with last known good config, it brings up the familiar windows logo boot screen, then after a short while, reboots itself.

If trying one of the safe mode boot options, it goes through all the usual driver loads, and stops at JGOGO.sys, with the message 'Press Esc to cancel loading sptd.sys'. If I press escape, this message clears, the system hangs, and reboots itself. It I don't press escape, after a short while the message disappears, and a reboot happens.

I have tried a number of solutions to this problem - I have 3 hard drives, with XP running off one of the SATA drives. The IDE is currently empty and the other SATA holds media. I have tried running windows restore console and doing a CHKDSK /R on all disks. Both the SATAs are said to have 'unrecoverable problems'. After having run the CHKDSK on the drives, the system amazingly managed to boot fine, however, at the next reboot the problem reoccured. I have tried swapping the SATA cable/controller on my boot drive, but that has not helped.

With some difficulty I would probably be able to get the hard drive to another desktop to have a look at, but from what I have read elsewhere this can cause problems for the host machine. I am currently at a loss as to what to do. I am currently trying running CHKDSK repeatedly, and keeping rebooting, hoping that it will work again.

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## samsixty (May 19, 2008)

I just got the same problem with my computer at work and solved it this way....

Boot from the XP install CD and go to the recovery console, choose your XP install and enter your admin password, then type

```
disable JGOGO
```
 you should get a message saying jgogo.sys has been changed from boot to disabled and your machine should now boot properly.

Or at least that is how it worked for me.


----------



## Interkot (Aug 1, 2008)

To solve this problem if your SATA drive controller is in AHCI or RAID mode try switching it to IDE - this may solve the problem. However, you may need to reset your BIOS CMOS, because sometimes even if you changed it to IDE mode it still hangs at jgogo. try several times to reboot in IDE mode -
if it does not help, try to clear the CMOS completely.


----------



## Dellased (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi,
Same problem, my system Asus p5b-e , core2 6400, 2gb mem, XP sp3. 2 sata 80gb(system) and 160(data)drives. System stopped on load XP bar. on save mode stopped at jgogo. First thought driver problem, restore with month old image, same problem. Changed video card and in the process disconnected all the drives and reconnected just to make sure everything was Ok. System booted ok twice, then back to the same old. Some back and forth led me to find that by unplugging my sata drive booting and replugging the system would boot but only once or twice. I update the Jmicro controller to the latest version, same thing!! tried all the seting in the Cmos for sata drives.

I then changed my 1st sata drive for an IDE, problems booting from the IDE, it would go the the sata first which was my data drive, move the sata to 3rd position same thing, I them booted without sata only ide system came up, no problems several boot, but only one ide drive, i then connected the sata data drive, problem came back. I guess Jmicro also handles ide drives.

I then update the Bios to the latest version, with some problems did not like doing it from a diskette!!! put the file on the hardisk and went into the the process with alt f2 at boot. bios updated fine, system is booting fine now for several boots.

Now running with 1 ide 160gb(boot drive) partitioned 50/50 an one 160 sata drive (data).


Eddy


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank for sharing the solution Eddy. When you say you moved the SATA to the 3d position, you mean you plugged the SATA drive to the SATA 3 port ? The motherboard manual should say which ports are recommended for a slave data drive.

I have a P5B deluxe, as I said in post #8 here I had a little problem when I tried to boot the computer the first time but I quickly solved it by moving the drives around (seems it didn't like having the CD drive hooked on one of the "master" SATA port). At the time I had the 0804 BIOS, the 0910 revision had some update about the Jmicron controller so updating the BIOS to the latest official revision is always a good thing.


----------



## Dellased (Sep 12, 2008)

justpassingby said:


> Thank for sharing the solution Eddy. When you say you moved the SATA to the 3d position, you mean you plugged the SATA drive to the SATA 3 port ? The motherboard manual should say which ports are recommended for a slave data drive.
> 
> I have a P5B deluxe, as I said in post #8 here I had a little problem when I tried to boot the computer the first time but I quickly solved it by moving the drives around (seems it didn't like having the CD drive hooked on one of the "master" SATA port). At the time I had the 0804 BIOS, the 0910 revision had some update about the Jmicron controller so updating the BIOS to the latest official revision is always a good thing.


Yes, to port3 which is the data/slave port on my board. But it was still booting from that drive?

Motherboard ID	64-1803-000001-00101111-071108-Intel-BW$A0637000_BIOS DATE: 07/11/08 13:14:47 VER: 08.00.12


----------



## psyche101 (Jan 20, 2009)

Simple fix for this is to ENABLE ACPI in the Bios, end of problems :wink:

1. Press Del at startup
2. BIOS Menu Loads up
3. POWER Tab
4. Set 'ACPI APIC Support' = ENABLED
5. Save and Exit


----------

